# Patner visa-Applicant form 47SP



## susanduke8814 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

Me again. Just working my way through this form and gathering info. I am now at the stage where I write up to a maximum of 2000 words on 5 different headings- I will then attach the evidence to back up what I write. 

Now the question is, for say 'the development of the relationship' heading do I write this from myself as the applicant or do both my partner and I write this together? (we will be writing it together of course, but who should it come from on the document) I had started writing it as 'Stacey and I first met on.... we went to... where Stacey had organised...' but my partner Stacey reckons we should write it from both of us. This seems strange then as then we would be writing both our names throughout it instead of Stacey can I....
Confusing!!!!
Thanks for your help.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

who is the applicant? who is the sponsor? 
I think this section is for the applicant.


----------



## susanduke8814 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for that. I am the applicant and my partner is sponsoring me. Currently filling out my form and have to write those sections. Will my partner have to write and answer the same questions on her form also then?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't gotten that far on my own application yet, but I think I read on another thread here that when you get to the sponsor part of the application the sponsor has to answer the same five questions - in their own way. I believe this to (possibly) be equivalent to the requirement with paper applications that both partner and sponsor write their own statement about their relationship that covered all five of these topics. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes both people have to do it. This is the part where a lot of people write it all into their stat dec and then just refer to the stat dec in this section.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

kangaroogirl said:


> Yes both people have to do it. This is the part where a lot of people write it all into their stat dec and then just refer to the stat dec in this section.


That is good because my plan was to write ours in a stat dec and say "refer to stat dec attachment blah".


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Yep that's what we did  

Ours didn't fit in the space provided!


----------



## susanduke8814 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies! So it says 2000 words maximum. Has most people put that in? What is the best stat dec to use? See below the headings... Will I answer this in my own words and then will my partner have to also answer the same questions on her form?

Financial aspect of the relationship

Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship between the sponsor and the applicant including but not limited to the following:
•	Evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (e.g. cars, appliances) and any joint liabilities (e.g. loans, insurance)
•	Evidence that the couple have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period of time
•	Sharing of finances
•	Sharing of household bills and expenses
•	Legal commitments that the applicant and sponsor have undertaken as a couple.
Note: There is a limit of 2000 characters on details provided for this question. Should the applicant or sponsor wish to provide additional information, they can attach further statements after the application is submitted.
Nature of household

Give details of the nature of the couple's household including but not limited to the following:
•	The living arrangements
•	Information outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed
•	Joint ownership or joint rental of the residence in which the couple live
•	Joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, telephone)
•	Joint responsibility for bills for day-to-day living expenses
•	Joint responsibility for children
•	Correspondence addressed to both the applicant and their partner at the same address.
Social aspects of the relationship

Give details of the social aspects of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor. How the relationship between the sponsor and the applicant is seen by their friends and family will be considered in assessing this application including:
•	evidence that the sponsor and applicant are generally accepted as a couple socially (e.g. joint invitations, going out together, friends and acquaintances in common)
•	the assessment of the couple's friends and acquaintances about the nature of the relationship
•	evidence that the couple have declared their relationship to government bodies, commercial/public institutions or authorities
•	statutory declarations made by the couple's parents, family members relatives and other friends
•	joint membership of organisations or groups
•	evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or social activities
•	joint travel.
Note: Providing only statutory declarations from the couple's parents, family members, relatives and other friends is not normally sufficient to evidence the relationship.
Nature of commitment

Give details of the nature of the commitment between the sponsor and the applicant. Evidence of mutual commitment of the couple include:
•	knowledge of each other's personal circumstances (e.g. background and family situation which could be established at interview)
•	intention that the relationship will be long-term (e.g. the extent to which the couple have combined their affairs)
•	the terms of wills
•	correspondence and itemised phone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any period of separation.
Development of the relationship

Give details regarding the history of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor, including:
•	how, when and where the couple first met
•	how the relationship developed
•	when the couple decided to marry or commence a de facto partner relationship
•	a discussion of the domestic arrangements, i.e. how the couple support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began
•	the couple's future plans.


----------



## susanduke8814 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ps sorry- just double checking that I understand what you mean from your responses... Thanks you are all great


----------

